# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم FuriousGold تحديثات :  20/04/2016 OTSmart v1.0.0.1318 - OT-5042T FRP RESET / NEW ALCATEL - HUAWEI - WIKO

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *How to make a deposit on FuriousGold*    *How to renew your FuriousGold account*    *How to activate packs, modules and download files*    How to use the FuriousGold remote unlock services    الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *How to apply FuriousGold reseller Program Video*       *Whats new ?!* 
[x] Updated the Alcatel Remote Unlock service with more then 2000 new provider ids
=> الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
[x] Implemented 'Write partition' feature for the EMMC based models.  From now on you can write back the partition dump made using 'Read  partition' option
[x] Fixed LG X150/X160 flashing bug and new flash file uploaded to the  support. Please delete all the old files previously downloaded
[x] *Added FRP Reset for the OT-5042T / Alcatel One Touch Astro POP - WORLD FIRST -*
[x] Enabled FRP reset for OT-5024 / OT-5025
[x] Added support for the models listed bellow as follows:  *OT-4009X*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *OT-4017*   [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *OT-4017F*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *OT-4034*   [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *OT-4034D* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES] *OT-4034E*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *OT-4034G* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES] *OT-5014*   [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *OT-5114*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES] *OT-5116J*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *OT-5045*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES] *OT-8050*   [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *OT-8053*  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *OT-8054*  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *OT-8055*  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *OT-8056*  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *OT-8057*  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *OT-8070*  [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *OT-9003X*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *OT-9003A* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES] *Vodafone V500*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *Vodafone V501* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES] *Vodafone VF1100*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *TCL 7147E*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *HUAWEI Y360-U31* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *HUAWEI Y360-U61* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *HUAWEI Y360-U72* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *HUAWEI Y520* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *ZTE BLADE L2* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *ALLVIEW A5 EASY*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *ALLVIEW P5 LIFE* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE:  YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES] *BEELINE FAST*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *HALOTEL H8051* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *LENOVO A319D* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *LENOVO TAB 2 A8-50lc*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *MTN S620*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *ODYSEE S430*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] *QMobile A290*   [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *UMI ROME X* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES] *VIDO LTE 458*  [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES] [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES]  [MEM_READ: YES] [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES]  [FRP_RESET: YES] *WIKO LENNY2* [UNLOCK: YES] [MEM_WRITE: YES]  [COUNTER_RESET: YES] [CH. PROV.ID: YES] [MEM_READ: YES]  [PATTERN_LOCK_READ: YES] [READ_WRITE_PART: YES] [FRP_RESET: YES]   *New flash files added to the support area*:
LGX150-00-V10j-EUR-XXX-NOV-10-2015+0.osp
5116J-F[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]4SAR1.osp
5116J-F[X=A,B,C,D,E,F]LCAR1.osp
5042T-2[X=B]TBUS1_ANDROID_4.4.4_A3FUMF0.osp
4017F-P[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALBR1.osp
4017F-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]ALMX1.osp
4017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]AVSV1.osp
4017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]AVGT1.osp
4017A-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]C9JM1.osp
4017X-2[X=A,B,C,D,E]TUAU1.osp
V696-2[X=A,B]VDPT1.osp
V696-2[X=A,B]VDHU1.osp
V696-2[X=A,B]VDZA1.osp
9003A-2[X=A,B]OFCL1.osp
9003A-2[X=A,B]ALPH1.osp
9003X-2[X=A,B,C]ALBD4.osp    
8050D-2[X=A,B,C]ALAE1.osp    
8050E-P[X=A,B,C]ALBR3.osp
8050D-2[X=A,B,C]ALIN1.osp
8050D-2[X=A,B,C]ALAV1.osp
8050G-2[X=A,B,C]TGMX3.osp
8050D-2[X=A,B,C]ALAP1.osp
8050D-2[X=A,B,C]ALKH1.osp
8050E-2[X=A,B,C]ALPH1.osp
8050D-2[X=A,B,C]ALRU1.osp
8050G-2[X=A,B,C]TLMX2.osp
8050D-2[X=A,B,C]ALBD1.osp
8050E-2[X=A,B,C]SPPH1.osp
8050D-2[X=A,B,C]ALWE1.osp
MEMORY_DUMP_Vodafone 696_cc36bc78fb5e29df16a1b97aa765a747.osp
Y330-U05 V100R001C900B104.osp
5037X-2[X=A,B]DHMY1.osp
MEMORY_DUMP_ALLVIEW A5_EASY_b4e5e629de5bce498558e73bffcc0202.osp
Y360-U31_V100R001C577B105_Firmware_North Eastern Europe_05021TTD-BLU.osp
Y360-U61_V100R001C577B106_Firmware_general_05021VMR-BLU.osp
Y520-U22_V100R001C328B113_Firmware_general_05021RAV.osp
5045X-2[X=A,B]WNIT3.osp         *best regards,
FuriouSTeaM*

----------


## mnomemobebo

good

----------


## arbano152

شكرا اخي الكريم واصل بالتوفيق موضوع يستحق التجريب

----------


## kusner2012

مشكور على المجهود الرائع

----------

